# Suggested monoblock amps for MTS-01's???



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Let me start of by saying I'm still impressed by the MTS-01's! I'm working on the HT room and I have the speakers playing while I work. I find that when I take a break and sit in front of the speakers, I don't get up for quite a while.

I would like to add some real power to the speakers and this was mentioned in another thread in this forum. It was suggested that 200-400 watts per speaker was the sweet spot so I've been looking into amps based on that info. Ed Mullen mentioned that he runs 300 watt monoblocks to each speaker, so Ed... if you read this, what amps do you use? I was considering the Rotel RB-1572 but I really don't want to overdirve the speakers. Rotel isn't available online either and I hate to pay retail! :hissyfit: 

All suggestions welcome, thanks!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

jmmdm2 said:


> Let me start of by saying I'm still impressed by the MTS-01's! I'm working on the HT room and I have the speakers playing while I work. I find that when I take a break and sit in front of the speakers, I don't get up for quite a while.
> 
> I would like to add some real power to the speakers and this was mentioned in another thread in this forum. It was suggested that 200-400 watts per speaker was the sweet spot so I've been looking into amps based on that info. Ed Mullen mentioned that he runs 300 watt monoblocks to each speaker, so Ed... if you read this, what amps do you use? I was considering the Rotel RB-1572 but I really don't want to overdirve the speakers. Rotel isn't available online either and I hate to pay retail! :hissyfit:
> 
> All suggestions welcome, thanks!



I run Outlaw M200 (now called the M2200) monoblocks on the front stage - 300 watts into 4 ohms. The M-series will love Rotel, NAD, B&K, Parasound, Outlaw, Adcom, etc. No shortage of quality amps on the market and I'm sure there will be other suggestions.


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

jmmdm2 said:


> Let me start of by saying I'm still impressed by the MTS-01's! I'm working on the HT room and I have the speakers playing while I work. I find that when I take a break and sit in front of the speakers, I don't get up for quite a while.
> 
> I would like to add some real power to the speakers and this was mentioned in another thread in this forum. It was suggested that 200-400 watts per speaker was the sweet spot so I've been looking into amps based on that info. Ed Mullen mentioned that he runs 300 watt monoblocks to each speaker, so Ed... if you read this, what amps do you use? I was considering the Rotel RB-1572 but I really don't want to overdirve the speakers. Rotel isn't available online either and I hate to pay retail! :hissyfit:
> 
> All suggestions welcome, thanks!


The Outlaw Audio monoblocks are excellent. I was running 5 of them at one point and then I upgraded to an Earthquake Cinenova Grande 5....which is essentially 5 monoblocks lined up together encased in the same shell. The Grande 5 does 325 x 5 with all channels driven at same time. Beast of an amp, gobs of power, and really takes my Rocket speaker system to a whole new level!!!!

Retail price is very misleading on these....i did not pay anywhere near that.

Dave


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks to Ed and Dave for the replies.

I will check out the outlaw amps right away.

Dave, 325 watts all channels driven. 4 ohms or 8 in respect to the 325 watts? I love your amp and I'm considering it BUT I set up the racks with the intention of having separate amps on each side of the room. I'm a victim of obsessive compulsive disorder so I will try to keep the look of the racks symmetrical. :coocoo: I realize form has nothing to do with function but that's the way I am :huh:


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

jmmdm2 said:


> Thanks to Ed and Dave for the replies.
> 
> I will check out the outlaw amps right away.
> 
> Dave, 325 watts all channels driven. 4 ohms or 8 in respect to the 325 watts? I love your amp and I'm considering it BUT I set up the racks with the intention of having separate amps on each side of the room. I'm a victim of obsessive compulsive disorder so I will try to keep the look of the racks symmetrical. :coocoo: I realize form has nothing to do with function but that's the way I am :huh:


I'm the same way..so don't worry..I get it. Here's what my manual says...

Power Rating Per Channel:

- 8 ohm load, all channels driven, 300 wpc :scared:
- 4 ohm loaD, all channels driven, 600 wpc :scared::scared:
- 2 ohm load, all channels driven, 1000 wpc :scared::scared::scared::scared:

All wpc above are conservative. My amp was specifically measured higher than 300wpc.

The 5 channel amp weighs in at 125lbs. so it's not something to put up high.


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

600 watts/channel? That may be more than the MTS-01's can handle. Are your Rockets 8 ohm speakers? The MTS-01's are closer to 4 ohms so I think the earthquake may be a bit much.


----------



## Squozen (Dec 26, 2008)

jmmdm2 said:


> 600 watts/channel? That may be more than the MTS-01's can handle. Are your Rockets 8 ohm speakers? The MTS-01's are closer to 4 ohms so I think the earthquake may be a bit much.


That's not how amplifier wattage works. You want MORE power than the speaker can handle, rather than LESS.

Think of it as driving a powerful car, you don't HAVE to drive at 200mph when the speed limit is 50. You just have plenty of headroom to avoid the car straining itself on those occasional peaks to 85mph.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Squozen said:


> That's not how amplifier wattage works. You want MORE power than the speaker can handle, rather than LESS.
> 
> Think of it as driving a powerful car, you don't HAVE to drive at 200mph when the speed limit is 50. You just have plenty of headroom to avoid the car straining itself on those occasional peaks to 85mph.


Bingo. As long as the user is not completely reckless with the master volume control, the more power the better. The MTS-01 only has average sensitivity and the impedance is indeed closer to 4 ohms, and they do perform optimally with quality external power. A muscular amp drives them beautifully and they are effortless with lots of clean power. I wouldn't hesitate to use the Cinenova Grande 5 with the M-series speakers.


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, the last two replies sound good to me!

I wonder how much this is going to cost me. I wanted to pick up the Ultra-13 and the MBS surrounds before I amped the mains but now I'm curious. :dunno: Which do I do first? Probably both!

Thanks guys!


----------

